# Ab Work



## jkn75 (Oct 3, 2002)

Anyone have good tips for improving ab strength? I know most of the basic crunches and kicking can help. Any other tips would be good. Thanks.
:asian:


----------



## Zujitsuka (Oct 3, 2002)

Click on the link below.  It is a killer workout that can be done quickly and you'll see results pretty quickly.

http://martialarts.about.com/gi/dyn...p://www.testosterone.net/articles/167abs.html 

Do me one favor though...

Don't curse me out because of how you will feel the day after doing this workout, okay?  

All the best to you and your training.


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 4, 2002)

Don't forget to work the low back muscles when working the abs. Back curls are good, dead lifts are great. Also do the obliques with  side bends and a dumb bell, start real light (5-10  lbs.) for 3-5 sets of 8.


                                                             Peace
                                                              Dennis


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 5, 2002)

good point abbax, its about developing your core, not just your stomach.


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 5, 2002)

In judo, we teach that all strength is transferred through the abdomen. When you push, you push with the whole body. If the abs/back are weak, the effect of the push is lessened.


                                                                        Peace
                                                                         Dennis


----------

